# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Some of my photoshop adventures

## Niddiboy

Hey guys,

Well i created these as part of a univeristy project to show them what im inspired by in a graphic design sense (i was accepted!!!) ::banana:: 

Please keep in mind that they are all experimental pieces of work.

I just thought id show u guys what ive created!  ::banana:: 


#1
The first one was inspired by an artist called Si Scott who mixes hand-drawn typography and combines it with vector imaging such as Illustrator. You can find his website here: http://www.siscottstudio.com/

I looked for an appropriate qutoe to use for graphic design within advertising and i came across one by a guy called Mason Cooley. I hand-drew the lettering then scanned it into computer and altered it using photoshop.

Click HERE for the end result

Or click the spoiler open to view the image here (warning, it is HUGE so you will have to zoom out!!!  ::D: )


*Spoiler* for _My Hand-Drawn Lettering_: 









2#
The second one i created was another inspiration for me - Jack Kerouac a famous american author. Since it was the words in which he wrote which inspired me, i decided to create his face and clothes using quotes taken directly from his books.

I found a striking black and white image on google images, imported it into photoshop and then increased the resolution greatly (around 1500DPI). I then typed in all the quotes i needed into one text layer. I then created the outline of his face using the background of the original image as a template.

Click HERE for the end result

Or click the spoiler open to view the image here (warning, it is HUGE so you will have to zoom out!!!  ::D: )


*Spoiler* for _Jack Kerouac in Quotes_: 









#3
For my final piece out of the three i decided to choose music as it is another one of my great passions in life, check out my afterlife solo on youtube HERE!!!

I decided to create a grunge-like image with my own guitar (which you can see in the video) as the main focus of the image.

i can't erally be bothered explaining every little detail about this piece but it has probably over 20 layers of stuff lol.

Click HERE for the end result!!!!

Or click the spoiler open to view the image here (warning, it is HUGE so you will have to zoom out!!!  ::D: )


*Spoiler* for _Music Vector_: 










Well guys, tell me what you think!!!



cheers  ::D:

----------


## djdeadllama

Very nice work. I love the detail you put into the letters on the first one. Great concepts, excellent textures. You will make it far in your career path.

----------


## Niddiboy

thanks dude =D

----------


## Stephen304

Nice, i like that text one, its liek ASCII art.

----------


## Niddiboy

> Nice, i like that text one, its liek ASCII art.



i didnt originaly think it was ASCII but now u mention it  :tongue2:

----------


## theyearthreethousand

#2 is well executed. #3 is a little generic, but that's fine. How old are you?

----------


## s_tor_m

I love the second one...very creative. awesomeee

----------


## Hidden

The second one is really sweet.  Did you just manually change the text colors by looking at the picture or did you use some sort of tool?

----------

